# Do your dogs drink out of the same water bowl?



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

Just curious what everyone else does. My dogs have separate water bowls. Merlin's is in his crate and Molly's is in the kitchen, but they both drink out of Molly's bowl in the kitchen. Why is that? Is it bad for them to do this?


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

One bowl for everyone here.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

CoverTune said:


> One bowl for everyone here.


Same here! Well, I fill up two that they share... These double coated dogs drink a lot - especially once it gets warmer


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The weimaraners and french bulldog do. The bulldogs have their separate lixit bottles, but the two upstairs also drink out of the weims water bowl. 

It's not bad for them to drink out of the same bowl, If I had 11 water bowls lying around my house I think I would go crazy.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Huh. I never thought about dogs having their own water bowls! Nope, just one big one here (and one in the cat room, although the cats drink out of the dogs' bowl, too), plus a bucket in the yard.


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

Same bowl..for both dogs and occasionally my 2 year old son.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I have 2 big water bowls just because there are 3 dogs and 4 cats sharing water, and I'd be filling the bowl up every 2 seconds if I only had one. But they are right next to each other and everyone drinks from them. (The cats also have smaller bowls scattered throughout the house, but they often drink from the big bowls.)


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

sandydj said:


> Same bowl..for both dogs and occasionally my 2 year old son.


This made me LOL!!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

There are actually 3 in our house for a cat and a dog but I don't regulate them. Generally the one in our bedroom is used only by Sydney because that's where she stays during the day while we are gone. Then there is one between the kitchen and living room in case the bedroom door is shut and the other bowl would be unavailable. Finally, Olive has a small bowl in "her room" (our back room holds all the kitty stuff) because she is locked in there at night, but I have never seen either of them drinking from it. It just makes me feel better, lol.


----------



## Taryn (Feb 9, 2011)

The cat and dog share a medium sized water bowl. I also have a small bowl of water in the bathroom that they do sometimes drink out of. Mostly they use the one in the living room right next to Dexter's food bowl. The ferals always shared a giant water bowl and food dish. I use the water bowl my parents had for Abby our Old English Sheepdog that passed away in 2006 at age 11 1/2 so it's plenty big enough for them to always have water. 

I'd go crazy if I tried to give everyone their own bowl and then tried to regulate them to only use their own bowl. There is no harm in it, they swap germs and stuff from living in close proximity to each other.

Taryn


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

We do not have bowls here. We use a big water bucket. The water is changed daily (filled twice a day in the summer months). I don't have to fill up bowls so frequently since we have a bucket 

I gave up giving the cat his own water dish. He refuses to drink from it.

He drinks from the bucket.


----------



## remydog (Mar 6, 2011)

We have two large stainless steel bowls, side by side for our 2 dogs and one where the cats eat, they all share. Stainless steel bowls are healthier and easier to clean then plastic or ceramic. Either way just make sure you sanitize the dishes often.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Everyone shares here. They even go in each other's crates to drink from the different bowls and there is a large horse bucket (yes horse bucket) in the yard I always keep full.


----------



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> The weimaraners and french bulldog do. The bulldogs have their separate lixit bottles, but the two upstairs also drink out of the weims water bowl.
> 
> It's not bad for them to drink out of the same bowl, *If I had 11 water bowls lying around my house I think I would go crazy*.


Yeah, I guess that has a certain logic to it 



sandydj said:


> Same bowl..for both dogs and occasionally my 2 year old son.


Lol, got any pictures? ound:



Xeph said:


> We do not have bowls here. We use a big water bucket. The water is changed daily (filled twice a day in the summer months). I don't have to fill up bowls so frequently since we have a bucket
> 
> I gave up giving the cat his own water dish. He refuses to drink from it.
> 
> He drinks from the bucket.


Mmmm, maybe I should just give the bowls up and give them a bucket. It seems like I spend half the day refilling the one bowl.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

They all share but there are several options...water bowl in kitchen (goes outside in spring/summer/fall), one of those water jugs that lets the water out as the bowl is emptied (also in kitchen), and water bowl in my son's room upstairs. I like the bucket idea though although I am thinking of getting one of those stainless steel bowls that automatically refills for outside in spring/summer/fall.

Most of my dogs would rather forgo the water dish and eat snow/drink from puddles. I tend to discourage the latter. Flash likes to stand at the bathroom sink and have me turn on the water so she can drink as it runs (spoiled brat). Cinnamon has taken up trying to swim in the water dish in the kitchen.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a huge water bowl for all the dogs- would switch to a pale but then the little dog wouldn't be ab;e to reach it.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Truffles and popcorn have 4 water
Bowls throughout the house but thy all randomly drink from all of them. There really isn't a which bowl belongs to who. It's a big house with 7 floors so they need a lot of bowls lol.

Nia has 3 bowls and when other dogs come over, everyone drinks together.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Considering that when Uallis drinks from a dish, the consistency of what is left is like syrup because of his drool...I can't expect Eddie to willingly drink after Uallis. No dog should ever have to drink after Uallis. lol I literally gag when I clean Uallis's water dish to put down fresh water. Honestly, I can't expect Eddie to drink from that.

Eddie has his own water dish that is mounted inside his crate preventing Uallis from drinking from it.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, I only have one dog, but he does share his water bowl with the cat. Does that count?


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

2 cats & 2 dogs share a fountain style water bowl.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Mdawn said:


> Considering that when Uallis drinks from a dish, the consistency of what is left is like syrup because of his drool...I can't expect Eddie to willingly drink after Uallis. No dog should ever have to drink after Uallis. lol I literally gag when I clean Uallis's water dish to put down fresh water. Honestly, I can't expect Eddie to drink from that.
> 
> Eddie has his own water dish that is mounted inside his crate preventing Uallis from drinking from it.


LOL! Yuck!!!! And Eddie doesn't even try to drink from it?


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Mdawn said:


> Considering that when Uallis drinks from a dish, the consistency of what is left is like syrup because of his drool...I can't expect Eddie to willingly drink after Uallis. No dog should ever have to drink after Uallis. lol I literally gag when I clean Uallis's water dish to put down fresh water. Honestly, I can't expect Eddie to drink from that.


Oh my gosh, LOL.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

They lick each others faces and ears, and stick their noses up each others butts. I don't think sharing a water bowl makes any difference. Here all 7 cats and 2 dogs share 2 bowls, one inside and one outside.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> LOL! Yuck!!!! And Eddie doesn't even try to drink from it?


He's tried once or twice. The one time I vividly remember because he sort of did a cough/gag thing after and I about died laughing. The look on his face was hilarious. And besides, Uallis will barely drink after himself. A lot of the time, when I clean and refill his dish, its not because he drank all the water, its because its so full of sledge that he doesn't want to drink from it anymore. Seriously.



kafkabeetle said:


> Oh my gosh, LOL.


Uallis is a very gross dog. He can't help it. You should see him after he eats his meals. He gets slime and drool all over his face, his ears and even the top of his head. I don't know how he manages do it, but he does.


----------

